# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة العالم الواعظ المعمَّر أبو بكر الجزائري (رحمه الله تعالى )

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*ترجمة العالم الواعظ المعمَّر أبو بكر الجزائري (رحمه الله تعالى )
**للتحميل كملف PDF اضغط على الأيقونة

*
*اسمه ونسبه:*
*جابر بن موسى بن عبد القادر بن جابر أبو بكر الجزائري.*
*والشيخ من بني هلال أحد القبائل العربية والتي خرجت من الجزيرة العربية واستقرت في إفريقيا واستوطنتها فهو عربي الأصل.*
*مولده:*
*ولد بقرية (لِيوَه) بكسر اللام مع المد  وفتح الواو ثم بعدها هاء وهي قرية زراعية من قرى مدينة بسكرة بينها وبين  بسكرة أربعون كيلومترًا على القرب منها، ومدينة بسكرة كانت تسمى عروس  الجنوب الجزائري؛ لما حباها الله من الزروع والثمار والأنهار فهي واحة  جميلة في صحراء الجزائر وكان مولده عام 1342هـ وتوفي والده في عامه الأول  فنشأ في حجر أمه.*
*نشأته وأسرته:*
*كانت أسرته أباؤه وأجداده حفاظ القرية  للقرآن الكريم يتوارثون ذلك فنشأ في ذلك الجو المتدين فأشرفت أمه على  تعليمه وتحفيظه القرآن الكريم وغرست فيه الأخلاق الفاضلة كالصدق والأمانة  فكانت خير معين له، وأتم حفظ القرآن في القرية ولم يبلغ، وأمَّ بهم وسِنه  ستة عشر عامًا، وتعلم القراءة والكتابة في القرية.*
*وسمع أن بـ(بسكرة) شيخًا يعلم النحو  والفقه وهو الشيخ عيسى معتوقي فاستحضره إلى قريته وأسكنه في داره وأضافه  وخدمه في سبيل تعليمه؛ فدرس عليه الآجرومية ومنظومة ابن عاشر في الفقه  المالكي ومصطلح الحديث وغيره.*
*ثم بعد ذلك انتقل إلى (بسكرة) فتعلم على  مشايخ بها مثل: نعيم النعيمي والطيب العقبي، وقد لازم الشيخ الطيب العقبي  وتتلمذ عليه، وكان الشيخ الطيب العقبي قد درس بالمسجد النبوي الشريف  العقيدة السلفية الصافية على مشايخ الدعوة إبان دخول الحجاز تحت الحكومة  السعودية، فلازمه في دروس التفسير عدة سنوات في العاصمة الجزائرية، وهو من  أفاضل مشايخه، و كان لهذه الملازمة أثرها الكبير في شخصية المترجَم، إذ  يعتبره من أفاضل مشايخه، والموجه الأكبر لسلوكه في النهج الإسلامي الصحيح.*
*وانتقل الشيخ إلى العاصمة (الجزائر) وعمل  في جمعية العلماء المؤلفة آنذاك والتي كانت النواة الجيدة في غرس العقيدة  السلفية ومحاربة البدع الشائبة للإسلام فترعرع الشيخ في هذا المحيط المبارك  والمنهج الصحيح محاربًا للبدع والخرافات لتصحيح مسيرة الأمة الإسلامية  الجزائرية، فعمل على نشر الوعي السلفي فأنشأ مجلة (الداعي واللواء) الناطقة  بلسان شباب الموحدين والتي هي جمعية إصلاحية.*
*وكان يحرر أبوابها كلها بنفسه، وكلماتها  كان يوزعها بنفسه، ثم في عام 1372هـ قدم إلى مكة للحج والعمرة والزيارة  وكان قصده بعد أداء فريضة الحج الرجوع إلى بلده إلا أن الإخوة الجزائريين  المهاجرين المقيمين بالمدينة حببوا له البقاء للاستفادة منه ولا سيما عمه  عيسى -رحمه الله- والذي كان محبًّا للمدينة النبوية، وتمنى الموت بها وقد  استجاب الله دعاءه فتوفي بعد الحج مباشرة، فتأثر الشيخ بذلك في حبه للبقعة  المباركة المدينة النبوية الطاهرة فأحب المدينة وأحبته فصار علمها.*
*وواصل بعد ذلك الأخذ على مشايخ المدينة  فلازم حلقة الشيخ عمر بري والشيخ محمد الحافظ وكذلك الشيخ محمد الخيال  ورئيس قضاتها وخطيب مسجدها الشيخ عبد العزيز بن صالح.*
*ثم بعد ذلك عام 1374هـ حصل على إجازة من  رئاسة القضاة بمكة المكرمة للتدريس بالمسجد النبوي الشريف، فأصبحت له حلقة  يدرس فيها تفسير القرآن الكريم، والحديث الشريف، وغير ذلك.*
*أعماله:*
*1- مدرسًا بوزارة المعارف وذلك في المدرسة المحمدية.*
*2- مدرسًا بالمدرسة السلفية.*
*3- مدرسًا بدار الحديث المدنية.*
*4- مدرسًا بالجامعة الإسلامية.*
*5- مدرسًا وواعظًا بالمسجد النبوي الشريف.*
*6- كان من الداعين إلى إنشاء رابطة العالم الإسلامي، وإذاعة القرآن الكريم.*
*إمامته في المسجد النبوي:*
*قال الأستاذ سعد العتيبي: أم الشيخ أبو  بكر الجزائري المصلين في المسجد النبوي في صلاة العصر عام 1413هـ عندما  تأخر إمام المسجد النبوي الشيخ عبد العزيز بن صالح.*
*بعض تلاميذه:*
*تخرج على يديه كثير من الطلاب من الدراسات  العليا بالجامعة الإسلامية في مرحلتي الماجستير والدكتوراه في قسم  التفسير، أما في كلية الشريعة بالجامعة والمسجد النبوي الشريف فلا يحصي عدد  ذلك إلا الله، نذكر منهم:*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن صالح بن محيي الدين.*
*الشيخ عدنان بن عبد العزيز الخطيري.*
*الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن صدوق الجزائري.*
*الشيخ إدريس بن إبراهيم المغربي.*
*الشيخ حمزة بن حامد بن بشير القرعاني.*
*الشيخ الدكتور حسام الدين عفانة.*
*الشيخ صالح المغامسي إمام وخطيب مسجد قباء.*
*الشيخ الدكتور عبد الله بن الشيخ محمد الأمين.*
*الشيخ الدكتور مختار بن الشيخ محمد الأمين.*
*الشيخ الدكتور عمر بن حسن فلاته المدرس بالمسجد النبوي.*
*الشيخ عواد بن بلال بن معيض.*
*الشيخ عبدالله بن فايز الجهني.*
*الشيخ عبد الحليم نصار السلفي.*
*وغيرهم.*
*أحيل إلى التقاعد عام 1406هـ ولكن منزله  عامر بطلاب العلم، وله دروس في منزله قبل الظهر في التفسير: أيسر التفاسير  وفي الحديث: صحيح البخاري وموطأ مالك فضلًا عن دروسه في الحرم النبوي  الشريف وهي مستمرة في جميع ليالي الأسبوع ما بين المغرب إلى العشاء وبدأها  مع بدء إجازته للتدريس.*
*وكان أولًا عند باب الرحمة ثم انتقل مكان  الشيخ محمد بن تركي ثم انتقل إلى آخر المسجد النبوي الشريف بجوار باب عمر  بن الخطاب وأخيرًا في التوسعة الجديدة من المسجد أمام باب الملك سعود  القديم.*
*صفات الشيخ وأخلاقه:*
*يمتاز الشيخ رحمه الله بالرفق واللين فهو  دمث الأخلاق لين المعشر صلبًا في الحق صفاته صفات العلماء العاملين فهو من  بقايا السلف متواضع في ملبسه ومسكنه ومركبه ومطعمه ومشربه مع الكبير  والصغير والفقير والأمير وهذا ما حببه للعباد طلق المحيا هاشًّا باشًّا فهو  رجل دعوة أمضى عمره المديد في الدعوة إلى الله عز وجل محتسبًا ودعوته دعوة  سلفية.*
*رفيق يحب الرفق رقيق القلب سريع الدمعة  ومن رقته كما حدث أنه لم يذبح بيده في حياته قطَ حيوانًا قط لا دجاجة ولا  شاة ولا غيرها صابر محتسبًا خاشعًا متنسكًا لله الواحد القهار، لم يقترض في  حياته قط إن وجد أنفق وإن لم يوجد صبر.*
*رأى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في منامه  مرارًا ومن ضمنها حثه فيها على ملازمة الصلاة في مسجده ولذلك لا يصلي إلا  في المسجد النبوي الشريف فروضه الخمس إلا لمرض أو سفر.*
*عاش محبًّا للمصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم،  ومن محبته له ألف كتابه (هذا الحبيب يامحب) ضمنه السيرة العطرة، ودرَّسه في  المسجد النبوي الشريف.*
*يحب السنة وأهلها ويكره البدعة وأهلها  وحاربه المبتدعة فصبر وصابر وأيده الله عز وجل، ومن يقرأ كتابه: «وجاءوا  يركضون» يرى ما يُكِنُّ أهل البدعة له ولأهل السنة والله حسبنا ونعم  الوكيل.*
*ثناء العلماء عليه:*
*قال عنه الشيخ حماد الأنصاري محدث  المدينة: رأيت في المنام الشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري يمشي وهو لابس لباسًا لم  أر أحدًا في الدنيا لابسًا مثله ومعه شخص آخر لابس لبسًا أقل منه فأولته  بلباس التقوى.*
*وقال عنه الشيخ عبد المحسن العباد: وبعد  انتقال الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز -رحمه الله تعالى- من رئاسة الجامعة  الإسلامية بالمدينة النبوية إلى رئاسة البحوث العلمية والإفتاء بالرياض كان  -رحمه الله- كلما لقيته يسألني عن الدروس في المسجد النبوي والمدرسين فيه  ويخص بالسؤال عن الشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري.*
*الرسائل الجامعية حول الشيخ ومؤلفاته:*
*هناك رسالة دكتوراه في جامعة أفريقيا  العالمية بالسودان، بعنوان: “الشيخ أبوبكر الجزائري ومنهجه في التفسير من  خلال كتابه أيسر التفاسير وهامشه نهر الخير”، وقد أجيزت الرسالة وأوصت لجنة  المناقشة والمكونة من:*
*الأستاذ الدكتور: أحمد عباس البدوي مشرفًا ورئيسًا.*
*الأستاذ الدكتور: عمر يوسف حمزة مناقشًا خارجيًّا.*
*الدكتور: محمد الأمين إسماعيل مناقشًا داخليًّا.*
*منح الطالب الوليد صديق خالد أبوبكر درجة الدكتوراه في التفسير بتاريخ 1/3/1433هـ الموافق24 /1/2012م.*
*مؤلفاته:*
*تميزت مؤلفات الشيخ بسهولة الأسلوب وجزالة  التركيب وقوته وقربها من الفهم فتآليفه إصلاحية ودعوية لتقريب وتفهيم  الإسلام الصحيح الخالي من البدع.*
* وقد قام بتأليف عدد كبير من المؤلفات، منها:*
*1- منهاج المسلم ـ كتاب عقائد وآداب وأخلاق وعبادات ومعاملات.*
*2- عقيدة المؤمن ـ يشتمل على أصول عقيدة المؤمن جامع لفروعها.*
*3- أيسر التفاسير للقرآن الكريم 4 أجزاء.*
*4- العلم والعلماء.*
*5- نداءات الرحمن لأهل الإيمان.*
*6- الإنصاف فيما قيل في المولد من الغلو والإحجاف.*
*7- حقيقة الجهاد في سبيل الله ومحرمة الخروج على حاكم المسلمين.*
*8- النكاح والطلاق أو الزواج والفراق.*
*9- المرأة المسلمة.*
*10- الضروريات الفقهية ـ رسالة في الفقه المالكي.*
*11- هذا الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.. يا محب ـ في السيرة.*
*12- كمال الأمة في صلاح عقيدتها.*
*13- إلى التصوف يا عباد الله.*
*وغير ذلك من المؤلفات، وتبلغ رسائل الشيخ أكثر من مائة رسالة إصلاحية هادفة جمعت معظمها في مجلدات خمس باسم رسائل الجزائري.*
*مصادر الترجمة :*
** علماء ومفكرون عرفتهم، محمد المجذوب.*
** معلمو المسجد النبوي الشريف، جمع وترتيب: د.عمر حسن فلاتة، أ.عبدالوهاب محمد زمان، أ.د.عدنان درويش جلون.*
**أئمة الحرمين 1343/1433. عبد الله العلاف.*
** منتديات قراء طيبة الطيبة، قسم أئمة  الحرم النبوي الشريف، بحث بعنوان أئمة المسجد النبوي من بداية العهد  السعودي (ملف وورد) للكاتب أبو إبراهيم سعد العتيبي .يوم الأحد 29 رجب  1431هـ الموافق 11/ 7 / 2010م.*
** شبكة ومنتديات فضيلة الشيخ الأستاذ  الدكتور سعود بن إبراهيم الشريم ـ ـ للكاتب أبو إبراهيم سعد العتيبي. يوم  السبت 24 شعبان 1433هـ الموافق 4 / 7 / 2012م.*
** الموقع الرسمي لفضيلة الشيخ أبو بكر الجزائري.*
** سلم الوصول إلى تراجم علماء مدينة الرسول 353 – حمزة القرعاني.*
*وفاته:*
*توفي رحمه الله في المدينة المنورة قبيل  فجر الأربعاء 4 ذو الحجة 1439 هـ الموافق 15 أغسطس 2018، عن عمر ناهز 97  عامًا، بعد صراع مع المرض، وصلي عليه صلاة الجنازة بعد ظهر يوم وفاته في  المسجد النبوي الشريف، ووري جثمانه الثرى في مقبرة البقيع.*
*(المصدر: مركز سلف للبحوث والدراسات)*




*
*

----------

